# Do you cry when you watch movies?



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes, I'm sure it does depend on the movie!

I made this poll to see the relation between an F or a T in your type and your emotionality at movies. I have a few preconceived notions, but I also feel that I will be surprised. 

If you believe that you fall outside the norm, please comment and discuss!


-------
I am an INFP female, and I do _not_ cry at movies. In fact, others crying around me strengthens my resolve to be stone-faced. I laugh like a heathen and occasionally have verbal arguments with the characters(Sorry, family and friends!), but I do not cry.


----------



## Rept (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm not sure a movie ever managed that, but TV shows yes (need time to start caring that much). Generally, I don't see any difference between crying at an appropriate scene and laughing at one. Of course, I don't really do either in front of other people.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Yes D: too much...

Obvs depends on the movie, but honestly, it just took the Big Piglet movie to make me cry so...Almost any probably could XD


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

I've been known to tear up often. Once in a while - alone: - I'll bawl my eyes out.

The most awkward _public_ instance was in a theater watching Oblivion. If you've ever seen the movie you'd know there aren't _really_ any part(s) to cry for; but for some reason one scene really got me choked up and I had tears streaming down my cheeks.

Embarrassing not only for myself, but the date as well. :laughing:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Hell no.

I'm surprised I'm the first thinker to vote no.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

I generally don't cry at movies - ever - even when everyone else is and I'm being looked at like I'm a sociopath...

(Disclaimer: Said scenario is hypothetical.)


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

No. I've never cried during a movie. 

I could shed a tear when watching a musical/stage play, though - when the performance is too good (it can be comical).


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Nope! I can never understand people who always cry during movies, especially since 9/10 times, the movie is fully scripted and not based off any actual events.


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)

Hell no! Why would I???

However, I must admit there are some films which reach my Fi inner core.


----------



## Deprecator (Aug 21, 2017)

I test as a strong "T" but I'm also overly sensitive so of course I cry in movies. Off the top of my head I think the last one I for sure cried in was _Spirited Away._ Seriously, the little girl lost her parents so what was I suppose to do?


----------



## IHateYouForEternity (Sep 2, 2017)

Crying? No.


----------



## OHtheNovelty (Aug 14, 2016)

ISTP female.

I don't cry a lot and very easily compared to other females, but I've actually cried at more movies than my ESFP brother and ENFJ sister. And the only thing that triggers my tears are things that have to do with kids. That gets me ALL the time.

Be wary of spoilers.

1st movie I cried - *Prince of Egypt*. Seeing the mom cry as she let go of her kid had me tearing up, which made me turn off the TV and scream to my mom that I refuse to watch it ever again. I was 5 years old then. I watched it again when I was 8.

2nd movie I cried - *Instructions Not Included*. I had to hide my tears because I was in class. Basically, a dad begrudgingly takes in his daughter after the mom dumps her on him and leaves. He wanted to find the mom and give her back, but decides to raise her, spoil her, and risk his life for her, and the audience realizes he did all of that for her because she had an incurrable disease that made her feel no pain but could die at any given moment. And when she died in his arms..........GDI.

I've also only cried over two books over the millions I have read, and they too, had something to do with kids.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, and ISFP. Not every movie makes me cry, but if it's a really genuine and emotional scene, I'll definitely bawl.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

It has been known to happen. It depends on the situation in the movie. At the end of _Shindler's List_ and _Saving Private Ryan_, I bawled like a baby.


----------



## LittleDreamer (Dec 11, 2016)

Almost never in public... I'll hold it up until I'm alone and then just cry my heart out.


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm a feeler, but I don't cry over movies.


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm a male INTJ (Turbulent type) and I get severely weepy at certain scenes from certain movies. Hooch's death in 'Turner and Hooch', for example, and Tom Hanks' heart-wrenching breakdown. Other times it's tears of joy like the scene from 'Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom' where the kids go running back to the village and their parents run out to greet them (I'm seriously getting misty just thinking about it, it's pathetic). Other times, it's tears of epicness like the scene from 'Flash Gordon' (1980) where the Hawkmen fearlessly DIIIIIVE into battle in a last-ditch effort against the imperious forces of Emperor Ming (it's the Queen music that does it). There are some scenes in 'Willow' that wreck me too. There's one scene where you can tell that the child actor is _really_ terrified at what's going on. There's another scene where a midwife sacrifices herself to save the infant princess. Certain songs have this effect on me too, like 'Accidents Will Happen' by Elvis Costello and the Attractions. Even my INFP friends think I'm a sap.

Is my tertiary Fi out of control or should I have my INTJ membership card revoked? Or both?
:blushed:


----------



## FemmeOnTheProwl (Oct 4, 2017)

Rarely..
Although sometimes.

T type.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Used to a lot when I was younger. Last time I did was when I watched Spirited Away - she was so sad :sad:


----------



## Santa Gloss (Feb 23, 2015)

Crying while watching tragedies is a federal law :bwink: I follow it to the letter.


----------

